# Segmentation fault with nm -l



## JavaScriptDude (Jun 5, 2014)

I have been trying to use `nm -l` and its failing in all my tests against files in /boot/kernel/ with a segmentation fault.

This bug was raised a couple years ago under http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=168166&cat= and this bug is still open and is flagged as a low priority.

Questions:
Is there any alternative to `nm -l` to find source and line numbers from an instruction pointer?
Can the priority of this bug be raised as its now impacting the generic FreeBSD Kernel?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 5, 2014)

The priority of bugs was set by the submitter and usually meaningless.  Would you please add a comment to the bug, noting that it still happens, the version of FreeBSD you're using, and any additional information you can give?  The bug database was just switched to Bugzilla, and the page is here: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=168166.


----------



## worldi (Jun 5, 2014)

There's devel/binutils which provides /usr/local/bin/nm once installed.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 5, 2014)

I used the port one just then, it did not segfault on a file which caused the base binary to segfault.


----------



## kpa (Jun 5, 2014)

The problem is that /usr/bin/nm is from GNU binutils from year 2007 with some local fixes/improvement and it's likely that once again a change in the kernel object file format triggers some bug in this very old version of nm(1). There won't any newer versions of GNU binutils in base because of the GPL license, instead there's a project to import the equivalent tools from the LLVM/Clang project to FreeBSD:

https://wiki.freebsd.org/BSDToolchain


----------

